#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  BSNL JTO Sample Papers, practice papers (total 4 papers)

## saloni

Hi FaaDoOs

I am attaching 4 sample papers for practicing of BSNL JTO exam. Please download the attachments!





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Previous Year Solved Question Papers/ Study material/ Sample Papers BSNL JTO 2011 Sample papers, practice papers and guess papers GGSIPU CET sample papers - practice papers - model test papers AIEEE 2011 Sample Papers and Practice papers for Physics, Chemistry and Maths VITEEE 2011 Sample Papers for practice | VITEEE Chemistry & Physics Guess Papers

----------


## mtn13579

The papers i have downloaded cannot opening, pls help me

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> The papers i have downloaded cannot opening, pls help me


[MENTION=10277]mtn13579[/MENTION]- All the attached papers are working fine. I just checked. Please retry.

PS- you need to have Adobe acrobat reader installed on your machine...

----------


## mtn13579

i already have it

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

whenever i open that file it shows the message that there was an error in opening the document

----------


## Prakash_ec

All the attached papers are working fine. I just checked

----------


## VIJAYBL

All those looking at this thread, be prepared for the JTO exam sooner.  In BSNL there is now a shortage of higher management due to repatriation  of the officers of the ITS (Indian Telecom Service) to the DOT. The  higher posts are likely to be filled half by the existing executives and  remaining amongst experienced people from the industry. The promotion  of the existing staff is likely to create vacancies of JTO which is the  backbone cadre of BSNL. Also BSNL is planning to bring an attractive VRS  scheme for older employees. In BSNL there is a huge number of staff  promoted to JTO cadre without having any qualification in Engineering. I  think this would also create a void and require recruitment amongst the  new generation of engineers. So be prepared and Best Wishes.

----------


## vikashranjan

thnx 4 telling such imp news.......

----------


## muthuc007

I want to know about the details of JTO exams.when this exam will conduct?

----------

